# Sinus Spray vs Coconut Oil



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Sinus Spray I use, didn't seem to be working. Read Coconut Oil, could be used. Seems to be working. Key is just use, a tiny, tiny amount.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Coconut oil works for so many things! I also use a spray made from Olive leaf. Those two items take care of most infections/fungal problems my family gets.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

jerseygirl What brand, where did you get Olive Leaf Spray? Thanks.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you apart up your nose? Any irritation?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2014)

I am suffering from a horribly stuffed nose, and I hate mouth breathing worse than anything else in life... Do tell! Are we snorting coconut oil?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I put a tiny amt just inside nose. However, I'm finding; drinking as much water as I can, helps more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I am drinking water bunches, but it's not helping much, and I about gave myself a heart attack with some nose spray... Felt my heart racing like I had run a mile. Spooked me!

I'll go try some c.oil!

If nothing else, my tissue-raw snout feels better with some oil on it!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I read somewhere that a pure form of colloidal silver sprayed up the nose works wonders...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

Hm. It did nothing for my stuffiness, but I've slathered my poor chapped nostrils a couple times just for the comfort factor. LOL!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I buy the olive leaf spray at an Amish bulk food store. I think the company is sea gate. I have seen it online and it is not expensive. 
I also buy bulk olive leaf and make my own capsules. Very inexpensive and works for all kinds of infections. My daughter gets severe strep throat and uses two rounds of antibiotics to clear it up. Three days on the Olive leaf capsules clears it now.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

We use just plain saline spray. Peppermint essential oil helps. I put it in a diffuser next to my bed at night but you can also rub it on your skin (may need diluting). We also use cold water humidifier to keep the air moist.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

you may want to try hot water, acv, lemon and cayenne pepper for that stuffy nose...


----------



## hjnaquin (Feb 26, 2015)

I know a lot of people are turned off by it but the NetiPot works wonders for my sinuses! I mix up a saline solution and do each nostril twice, blowing my nose in between...instant relief.


----------

